# A madness that doesn't stop.... New Autumnal Impressions



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

It must be a virus that has struck.
Inspired by Fall a few "Autumnal Impressions" are born.
Do you like to see them. Of course I'm speaking about... bags....
I hope you enjoy these last creations.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful bags, I love your work &#128158;


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I want them ALL... those are beauties... how bout Christmas.. Oh, I just know they have fabric for Jewish holidays also.. you go girl..you keep this up I'll be back sewing again. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm If you sell them what do you charge?


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

You do a beautiful job on your bags. Definitely a fun fall accessory.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

WOW! Makes me want to sit and sew!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Love them!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful bags. You have been busy.


----------



## alifletcher (Jun 8, 2012)

Would love to order one. How much are they ? Thank you


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Creative Madness :thumbup:


----------



## karenwhipple (Sep 6, 2012)

I love making bags .Keep showing them since it gives me some creative inspiration. I particularly like these autumn bags .I just bought some seasonal fabric and now I know what to do with them. Do you share your pattern or where I can get it ? You can always pm me .Thanks from a fellow sewer and knitter.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Beautiful, as usual!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitnut2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Gorgeous...they are wonderful!!!! Do you sell them????


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Beautiful work. Love those colors.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful bags, I love your work 💞


Me too :thumbup:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Fantastic work! You are truly an artist! Hope you are getting a good price for them!
Wish I had the patience to make the knitting bag, and accessories, I have the material for.
It is lovely material, and I really want the knitting bag but just can't seem to get myself going.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Really beautiful!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I love them - you have the art of bag making down pat.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Embrace that madness, they are beautiful!!!


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Usually I do not want any virusses, but this one??? Send it my way!!! Great bags again, Amortje.
And you make them so quickly!!


----------



## greymouse (Dec 29, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You make the most beautiful bags!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Those are beautiful. Do you put pockets & zippers inside? I have plans to do some bags for Christmas but just got the outside work finished up so they haven't happened yet.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I love the pumpkin bag. The bags you do are gorgeous.
Moonieboy


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Beautiful bags.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh I know you love to tempt us with these beautiful creations.  This new group is just GORGEOUS. You have such an eye for color and design. The stitching is perfection and your embellishments are so fitting.
LOVE THOSE COLORS!!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Beautiful bags. Great work.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful bags,you make the most brilliant bags.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely purses!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

your bags are very nice. you do a great job


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

You mentioned before the high cost of postage to mail them to the U.S. I'm curious what the total cost to purchase a bag and have it shipped would be. You might be able to make some sales to us fellow KP'ers.


----------



## gravelgert66 (Feb 21, 2011)

These are the most beautiful bags I have ever seen. I love the colors and the designs. They are so perfect. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

You find the most beautiful fabrics and I love the way you put them together.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Not ce work!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Um...if you don't mind, could you send those room full of clever elves over to my house, the ones who make these gorgeous bags up so darn quick? I have about a dozen friends not to mention family members who would dearly love get one of these for Christmas. I just love 'em!


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

beautiful bags


----------



## Sharron 1966 (Nov 6, 2011)

These are absolutely beautiful. Great job.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I hope that is not your last.


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

I can't decide which one I like best! I love them all! They are beautiful!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Do you sell them and how much?. I would consider buying one.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

They're wonderful! I'd love any of them. Need my address? LOL


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful work, all three bags are great


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Don't bother asking her if she sells them and how much.
I asked her that same question a long time ago, twice, and she has never had the courtesy to answer.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful bags, I love your work &#55357;&#56478;


I totally agree RosD


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Great! I swear you are up all the time!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful bags. I love your sense of color. The fabrics that you combine compliment each other very well. And your work, as always, is flawless. Aloha... Bev


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

they are lovely - I really like the pink one! :thumbup:


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Those are just amazing. You are extremely talented.


----------



## Nana Shelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Perhaps send her a pm requesting price/shipping.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

These are wonderful, and beautifully crafted.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

You do such beautiful work with these bags. So enjoy seeing them!


----------



## Rutherford Roe (Apr 16, 2014)

Are these beautiful bags for sale? ..


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you, everyone for the nice comments.
Many of you asked if my bags are for sale. I answered this question in previous posts. 
Yes, I would love to sell you my bags.
As I mentioned earlier, for Europe shipping is reasonable.
For USA, Canada and Australia shipping is Euro 19,-- 

Bag:selling price 50,-- Euro
Shipping 19,-- Euro 
Total incl. 69,-- Euro a 1,26 = 86,94 US$ 
Conversion from $ to Euro and shipping makes it expensive.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

You do very good work, love the purses!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I still want to see the inside of your bags.

Great idea: You move to Michigan USA and move in with me and my cat, then we can sew all day. LOL


----------

